# Handbags in 'Chalk' - is it prone to stains and color transfers?



## waterlily112

I'm tempted to get the Parker convertible backpack in chalk since it's 30% off right now. I love the color and the overall aesthetic of the bag, but I'm also concerned about color transfer. Any recommendations on how to keep it looking new? I've also read about the complimentary cleaning service in the stores, do you think by bringing in it the bag for cleaning and condition would be sufficient? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## songofthesea

I’d check with an SA.  Coach bags can usually take a lot of abuse and still be okay.  Yeah with lighter colors you have to be a bit more cautious, but, if you love it? Go for it!


----------



## katev

I would be careful not to wear a jeans jacket when wearing the bag, color transfer may be more likely with jeans. I usually spray light-colored bags with a protective coating to help prevent damage. Apple Garde Rain & Stain spray is a commonly used product.


----------



## LVforValentine

Chalk is one of my favourite coach colors. I have a swagger that is close to 5yrs old now and while I don't use it as an every day bag it still looks new. I make sure to spray with a leather protector every spring and when I do use the bag I always check when I get home and use a baby wipe to remove any color transfer. With it rubbing on your back I would imagine it would get more transfer than a hand carry bag. If you're ok with being diligent and cleaning the bag regularly I'd say go for it, it's such a nice bag for spring/summer.


----------



## waterlily112

LVforValentine said:


> Chalk is one of my favourite coach colors. I have a swagger that is close to 5yrs old now and while I don't use it as an every day bag it still looks new. I make sure to spray with a leather protector every spring and when I do use the bag I always check when I get home and use a baby wipe to remove any color transfer. With it rubbing on your back I would imagine it would get more transfer than a hand carry bag. If you're ok with being diligent and cleaning the bag regularly I'd say go for it, it's such a nice bag for spring/summer.


Thanks so much for the feedback. I was trying to sleep on it and by time I'm ready to make purchase it but it's now sold out online...I guess I'll have to wait at this point. lol


----------



## CoachMaven

I have a couple of bags in chalk. I sprayed them both to prevent color transfer. My Rogue satchel, I used Apple Rain and Stain spray, and while I do sometimes get color transfer from denim, it wipes off easily with a wipe. I used Colonil Carbon Pro on my XL Ergo tote and have had zero issues with any stains or color transfer.


----------



## waterlily112

CoachMaven said:


> I have a couple of bags in chalk. I sprayed them both to prevent color transfer. My Rogue satchel, I used Apple Rain and Stain spray, and while I do sometimes get color transfer from denim, it wipes off easily with a wipe. I used Colonil Carbon Pro on my XL Ergo tote and have had zero issues with any stains or color transfer.


I don't wear jeans that often, mostly white or black jeans so hopefully minimum color transfer from denim. I assume that you haven't notice the any difference in the leather after spraying it with apple garde? I have one at home but been hesitant to use it on handbags, especially on white leather. 

It just came on in stock so I ordered one.


----------



## katev

I hesitated to use Apple Garde for a long time because I worried that it might harm or change my bags, but after my job changed and I started taking public transportation into the city every day, I decided that I had to do something to try and protect my bags. I finally got brave enough to spray one of my bags and it didn't hurt or change it a bit. I know routinely spray all my new bags to give them a little extra protection.

When possible I take them outside to spray but in winter I hang them in the bathroom and turn on the fan to apply the treatment, because I don't want to breathe in the spray.

Here is a post about how the Apple Garde spray helped to save my delicate Coach Bonnie straw tote, this incident made a believer out of me!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...thank-heavens-for-tpf-and-apple-garde.693646/


----------



## holiday123

katev said:


> I hesitated to use Apple Garde for a long time because I worried that it might harm or change my bags, but after my job changed and I started taking public transportation into the city every day, I decided that I had to do something to try and protect my bags. I finally got brave enough to spray one of my bags and it didn't hurt or change it a bit. I know routinely spray all my new bags to give them a little extra protection.
> 
> When possible I take them outside to spray but in winter I hang them in the bathroom and turn on the fan to apply the treatment, because I don't want to breathe in the spray.
> 
> Here is a post about how the Apple Garde spray helped to save my delicate Coach Bonnie straw tote, this incident made a believer out of me!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...thank-heavens-for-tpf-and-apple-garde.693646/


I use Apple Garde too. I've never hesitated to spray my bags with it and it works great!


----------



## MooMooVT

I have a Rogue in Chalk - had it for about 4yrs - and no color transfer at all. That said, it's a hand/crook of the arm bag and not a backpack or crossbody - thus it doesn't rub against my clothing as much. It's probably my top 3 favorite bags including my LV and Chloe bags. It's a stunner and looks pristine.


----------



## CoachMaven

waterlily112 said:


> I don't wear jeans that often, mostly white or black jeans so hopefully minimum color transfer from denim. I assume that you haven't notice the any difference in the leather after spraying it with apple garde? I have one at home but been hesitant to use it on handbags, especially on white leather.
> 
> It just came on in stock so I ordered one.


There was no difference in the color. I've used Colonil on white leather sneakers too.


----------



## Nibb

I have a rogue in chalk too, it takes a beating and is still like new. I live in denim.


----------



## FloraDB

I have a chalk rogue 25 in pebbled leather and with the moderate use, all the corners are still new. I think it depends on the finish - the glovetanned leather I bet will get beat up fast, but the pebbled leather like I have will be able to take a beating because its almost like a painted coating.


----------



## waterlily112

Wow! Thanks everyone for the reassurance! I just received it in the mail yesterday and it's lovely! I'll try apple garde on it and hope that helps it provide some protection against stains & water marks


----------



## minutiae

I have the Cassie in chalk.  No color transfer, but I rarely wear jeans.


----------



## Aprilshack

Can anyone recommend a treatment for the chalk portions of a rowan bag that’s available in the uk? I am hesitant to buy it but if the handles are easily cleaned I would go for it.


----------



## CoachMaven

I use Collonil Carbon Pro spray on my white bags and if there is color transfer, it wipes right off. I don’t wear my heavily dyed dark denim with my white bags, but medium rinse colors are common.


----------



## Aprilshack

CoachMaven said:


> I use Collonil Carbon Pro spray on my white bags and if there is color transfer, it wipes right off. I don’t wear my heavily dyed dark denim with my white bags, but medium rinse colors are common.



Thank you. Have ordered the khaki chalk rowan.


----------

